# A Lange & Söhne datograph perpetual real or fake, my dad bought it.



## DessieCh (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

As fake as they come.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

Where is the "perpetual" bit on the dial? 😉

Sorry OP, it's fake, hope your dad didn't pay too much for it.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Terrible fake, sorry


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did your dad pay £100k for it? Yes = it’s real No = It’s a Benidorm special.

Which was it 😂


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry bud, your dad made a bad decision. Should have looked at what ALS movements look like. Adolf is turning in his grave.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

Could it be a Monday ALS?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

*And the saga continues...







*


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

Nasty fake.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Bad purchase…….


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

As real as Panela Anderson's bust.
IBTL


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Yet another dad, uncle, grandfather, stepfather twice removed, with terrible judgement. It's an epidemic, I tells ya!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dude c'mon.


----------



## Coffeem (Mar 5, 2020)

Straight up fake.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

fake lange &sohne it is


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

A Datograph movement is a thing of beauty, you don't have a Datograph, not by a long shot. If you're actually serious about trying to avoid buying fakes, then look at the subdials, any watch with a subdial that has 7 markers on it, like the one you have on the left, with chronograph pushers (buttons), is almost surely a fake.


----------



## Jaybrgsn (Jul 2, 2020)

Is that date actually reading ‘33’ ??


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

DessieCh said:


> View attachment 16342212
> 
> View attachment 16342213
> 
> ...


You’re joking right?


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

Jaybrgsn said:


> Is that date actually reading ‘33’ ??


Yeah dude. It’s a _perpetual_ calendar - just keeps going and going…


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

This one is so bad, I would have taken it even if it was for free.


----------



## EightiesChild (Jan 2, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Yet another dad, uncle, grandfather, stepfather twice removed, with terrible judgement. It's an epidemic, I tells ya!


Don’t forget the first post after creating an account. What could possibly raise red flags? /s


----------



## magana_manuel (Jan 4, 2022)

For the dw font definitely it’s a fake one!


----------



## taildraggerpilot (Jul 19, 2013)

Dollah dollah bling


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Movement finishing by a bulldozer.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

If the post is a fake then the Lange & Söhne Datograph must be a fake.


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

It is 100% real. Congrats on your new Lange!








Sorry I just wanted to be different...😔


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

Holy Jaasus....


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Another first post from a newbie who did not read Forum Rule #9.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope you was fully vaccinated before handling it.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)

LMAO is this post real life?


----------



## Eddy350 (Jan 27, 2020)

🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

How is this still open? IBTL


----------



## Watchnewbie32 (Jul 25, 2020)

German engineering…….


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

DessieCh said:


> View attachment 16342212
> 
> View attachment 16342213
> 
> ...


Your dad is as fake as this watch. I have a pair of eyes, so it's quite obvious both are fake.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

IBTL!

In the future, please make sure the pictures are a bit blurrier so as to fit the stereotype better.


----------



## jj526 (Jul 12, 2020)

Great reading!


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

I said this before, that I am not an expert on fakes, but this one screams "FAKE!" Thank you for taking off the back casing. Never would ALS do that.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

first of the year, and it's a cracker ...


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like it was flung against a wall by someone who recognised it for what it was.


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

I mean….. I support anyone asking for help. But seriously…. At least do a Google search first for photos of the real thing. The answer would then be obvious.


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

It’s a limited release, platinum case watch according to the case back. 

Out of curiosity what does it weigh?

Why don’t you take it to an ALS boutique for an opinion? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

😵‍💫🤢🤮


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

it makes me sad to think anyone could mistake a Lange for this pile of scrap metal...also what calendar runs at 33 days per month?! 🤮


----------

